# HDMI - over CAT5E needed for what length



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

I am setting up my projector and will be running an HDMI cord but would like some help determining if I should use a "signal extender". 

The run will be approximately 30'-35'. Has anyone ever used an HDMI signal for this long a run from AV Receiver to HDTV?

In my current home (selling/closing later this month) I have a 50' HDMI cable connecting my Pioneer VSX-1122k to Sony 55" LCD and has always felt sluggish. There have been several occasions where I have to turn the TV off and back on again to get the signal to come through ... wondering if I'll have the same issues at 30'. I would test on current setup but am being lazy and don't really have time to mess with it and would prefer not to fall through the attic before selling.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A decent 35' HDMI cable should have no issues, I use one and have never had any troubles with the Handshake.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

35' is fine usually. 

I'll recommend extenders past 50' usually. 

If you go the extender route stick with HDbaseT over single cat cable. Atlona and Leaf are great but do cost more.


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm using a 30 ft redmere hdmi cable for my projector without any issue

See monoprice options


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

I've got one that I installed for a buddy, though I can't remember the brand of it. He had a random problem with a ceiling fan causing a video drop out when the fan was power cycled. I couldn't ever figure out why it had the problem but ended up running a regular 35' cable and the problem disappeared. I liked the idea of it since it was HDMI and IR over the two cat5 cables.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I bought a 50' HDMI cable from monoprice to hook my PC to my AVR and it work fine. You don't need anything fancy just make sure to grab an high speed one with a good large wire gauge and it will work fine. I think mine is 24 or 22 awg I might have gone overkill but it work.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

This helps, thanks everyone!


----------

